# 800 3 point hydraulic lift issue



## IHC (Feb 20, 2008)

Hey there,

I have a Ford 800 that was my Dad's. I just put a new head gasket on and had the head re-worked, rebuilt the carb, and coated the inside with POR tank coating. It's runnin' great now, but yesterday the 3pt hitch decided it wouldn't lift.

I did get it to lift again by messing with the draft control. It will lift with that lever up (horizontal), but won't with the lever down (vertical). The manual identifies this symptom and says to check something with a gauge block. I'm not worried about that because I never use the constant draft control anyway. I always use it in implement control.

My question is about the connection between the connecting rod and the lift cylinder. From what I can tell by looking throught the fill plug, that connecting rod just sits in front of the lift piston. There's no positive connection. Is this normal?

Thanks for the help,

-Dave


----------

